

Ask HN: I want to learn Bootstrap but I dont truly know JS; bad idea? - smith7018

I know C, C++, C#, Java and some assembly but I've never learned a web language. Despite my lack of knowledge, I've been interested in using bootstrap but could I just dive in and learn on the go or should I truly learn Javascript beforehand? Thanks HN!
======
digitalzombie
Um.. I've done Bootstrap a couple of time and I feel like it's mostly a
CSS/grid framework.

The javascripts are there to make stuff backward compatible with older
browser, such as modernizr, and whatever.

If you want to learn say web design/web development. You should learn HTML/CSS
first then Javascript with DOM tree. Then jQuery after that a serverside
language imo.

Dom Scripting is a pretty good book btw.

------
canatan01
It depends on what you actually want to do with Bootstrap. Do you need it to
quickly assemble a website just for prototyping and you are satisfied with the
layout Bootstrap comes with? In that case: just read the Bootstrap manual and
you will mostly be fine. But, if you want to make changes to the layout and
have some more control, you better start of learning html and css (like all
have said here).

------
iitr_sourabh
As pointed out, you need to start with HTML. First learn the basics(class,
ids, tags, data-* attributes) etc. If you haven't done HTML at all it will be
slightly tricky for a couple of days. JS won't be a huge challenge.

------
jole
Start with HTML. Once when you master it, go to JS. A good place to start:
<http://www.w3schools.com/>

If you know C/C++, HTML/JS will be pretty easy for you.

